# Modeling Photography



## AlexRofman (May 11, 2011)

This is my first photos , i love this thing so i tried to take some photos .. 
Tell me how can I iprove my self .
P.S sorry for my bad english..

this is the whole gallery

Flickr: AlexRofman's Photostream

















here you can find more photos that I edited

http://alexrofman.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

You should post photos no larger than 800px on the longest edge. These all take a while to load.


----------



## STM (May 11, 2011)

The colors in the first two seem very washed out to me. As a tip, try using a wider aperture in your portraiture. Sharp backgrounds like that in the second photo are very distracting and makes it more difficult to concentrate on the subject. I love doing shots on railroads and never use a lens shorter than 180mm (on a 35mm or FX) and actually use a 300mm most of the time.........the very out of focus background makes the subject really stand out, but there is still enough detail in the background to maintain a sense of location. This shot was made using my 300mm f/2.8 AIS ED-IF Nikkor at only 1 stop down, the depth of field is barely 2  feet deep, which made critical focusing essential.  The model was about 100 feet away from the camera.


----------



## FranDaMan (May 11, 2011)

His shots are made with a P&S camera. 
So getting a nice background blur is a bit more difficult, because of the small size of the sensor. 
Most were shot at F3.8, but at 21mm. He should have stepped back a bit and zoomed in.


----------



## Corvphotography (May 13, 2011)

Thats why i love my 300mm lens. gotta love that blurred background.
To alex- i really like the angle of the first picture.


----------

